# ZENITH WIRE WHEELS



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

I HAVE THESE FOR SALE THEY WERE EXTRAS. FOR YOU ZENITH GUYS . IRON OR STITCHED WOULD LOOK GOOD ON HATS OR SHIRTS OR WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO PUT THEM ON. PAYPAL READY WILL SHIP FOR FREE. PM ME:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> I HAVE THESE FOR SALE THEY WERE EXTRAS. FOR YOU ZENITH GUYS :thumbsup: PM ME
> 
> View attachment 1259378


----------



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

nice


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

How much?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

HustlerSpank said:


> nice


 Would look nice on those club jackets out there:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

$?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

sold one :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> I HAVE THESE FOR SALE THEY WERE EXTRAS. FOR YOU ZENITH GUYS :thumbsup: PM ME
> 
> View attachment 1259378










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

for sale pm me:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:sold one more


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

two going to bakersfield:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

Great quality. Got mine today


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr. Monte Carlo said:


> Great quality. Got mine today


:thumbsup: Glad to hear to that bro:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

How much ? where you at for pickup?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

73loukat said:


> How much ? where you at for pickup?


PM SENT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

FREE SHIPPING:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

two going to Tracy,CA 209:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Borrowed this Pic from Payfred .:thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> two going to Tracy,CA 209:thumbsup:


Fast 3 day deal :yes: quick and easy transaction,thanks brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

Payment sent for 3 patched :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

73loukat said:


> Fast 3 day deal :yes: quick and easy transaction,thanks brotha :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: Thanks Loukat :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> Payment sent for 3 patched :thumbsup:


 Got you OMG86 there going out in the a.m 6-24-14:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

FOR SALE PM ME FREE SHIPPING


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> Borrowed this Pic from Payfred .:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

SOLD ONE GOING TO DETROIT MAJESTICS C.C.:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

Bump for a good seller ! 
Good communication :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> Bump for a good seller !
> Good communication :thumbsup:


THANK YOU BRO :thumbsup:MUCH APPRECIATED:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup: PM ME FREE SHIPPING


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

I ONLY GOT A FEW LEFT SO HIT ME ASAP:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

only got 8 left:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ghostsd13 (Apr 21, 2013)

$$$


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

PM SENT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

ONE SENT TO VEGAS:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

few more left


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

FOR SALE PM ME FREE SHIPPING


----------



## MrBowtie (Apr 22, 2010)

I want 2, PM sent


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MrBowtie said:


> I want 2, PM sent










ok:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MrBowtie said:


> I want 2, PM sent


:dunno:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Price?


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

maguilera63 said:


> Price?


pm sent


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> TTT


thanks for the bump :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

any buyers?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

any Zenith guys out there?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> I HAVE THESE FOR SALE THEY WERE EXTRAS. FOR YOU ZENITH GUYS . IRON OR STITCHED WOULD LOOK GOOD ON HATS OR SHIRTS OR WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO PUT THEM ON. PAYPAL READY WILL SHIP FOR FREE. PM ME:thumbsup:
> View attachment 1259378










:thumbsup: still have a few left.free shipping.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

how much are they???


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

regal ryda said:


> how much are they???


still have some left . pm me free shipping. been a while since been on LIL :thumbsup:


----------

